# Suppression de message impossible dans Yahoo



## boddy (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Une amie vient d'être grand mère et hier elle m'a envoyé dans ma boîte aux lettres Yahoo des photos de sa MAGNIFIQUE petite fille.
Ces photos sont en PJ ainsi que dans le corps du message.
J'ouvre mes mails avec Firefox et depuis hier, impossible de supprimer ce message, il revient toujours ! Aujourd'hui, j'ai même un message qui s'affiche et qui fait planter Firefox quand je le mets dans la corbeille (voir en pièce jointe).

J'ai "Effacer mes traces" dans Firefox, fait un nettoyage avec Onyx. Rien n'y fait, ce message revient à chaque ouverture de ma boîte aux lettres.

Que puis-je faire pour le supprimer


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour

Selon toute vraissemblance, l'un des composants du site webmail est bogu&#233; et/ou l'un des messages dans ta bo&#238;te yahoo est v&#233;rol&#233;.

Le probl&#232;me est sur le site web, pas sur ton Mac.


----------



## boddy (24 Juillet 2007)

Et je fais comment pour le supprimer ?


----------



## PA5CAL (24 Juillet 2007)

&#199;a va &#234;tre dur, parce que le message indique en fait que c'est justement une tentative de mise &#224; la poubelle qui a &#233;chou&#233; (_m=MoveMessages sourceFid=InBox destinationFid=Trash_).

Je pense qu si &#231;a persiste, il faudra contacter l'administrateur du webmail Yahoo pour qu'il r&#232;gle le probl&#232;me de son c&#244;t&#233;...


----------



## boddy (24 Juillet 2007)

Merci à toi 

J'attends donc la réponse au message que je viens de lui envoyer.


----------



## boddy (25 Juillet 2007)

Le webmaster est-il intervenu ?
Yahoo Mail avait-il des problèmes passagés qu'il a résolu ?

En tout cas, hier soir en rentrant chez moi, j'ai ouvert ma messagerie sur mon iBook et j'ai supprimé le fameux message sans difficulté.


----------



## boddy (25 Juillet 2007)

Le webmaster est-il intervenu ?
Yahoo Mail avait-il des problèmes passagés qu'il a résolus ?

En tout cas, hier soir en rentrant chez moi, j'ai ouvert ma messagerie sur mon iBook et j'ai supprimé le fameux message sans difficulté.


----------

